# Postfix + MySQL error (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi,

habe den Postfix Mailserver unter Verwendung des Wiki HowTO

Quelle:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer#PAM

In meiner Log erscheinen folgende Einträge:

```

server postfix # tail -f /var/log/messages

Feb  8 19:44:12 server postfix/master[7979]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 7991 exit status 1

Feb  8 19:44:12 server postfix/master[7979]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

Feb  8 19:44:25 server postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system

Feb  8 19:44:25 server postfix/master[7979]: terminating on signal 15

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/master[8117]: daemon started -- version 2.1.5

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/pickup[8125]: warning: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: logical line must not start with whitespace: " table = virtual select_field ..."

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/pickup[8125]: fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname =

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/qmgr[8126]: warning: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: logical line must not start with whitespace: " table = virtual select_field ..."

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/qmgr[8126]: fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname =

Feb  8 19:44:36 server postfix/master[8117]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 8125 exit status 1

Feb  8 19:44:36 server postfix/master[8117]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling

Feb  8 19:44:36 server postfix/master[8117]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 8126 exit status 1

Feb  8 19:44:36 server postfix/master[8117]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

```

Die Datei /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf hat folgenden Inhalt:

```

 # table name and columns

 table = virtual

 select_field = dest

 where_field = alias

 additional_conditions = and status=1

```

Kann jemand helfen?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## dakjo

Ja

```

# user name and password to log into the mysql server

hosts = localhost

user = [DBUSER]

password = [DBPASSWORD]

# database name on the server

dbname = mail

# table name and columns

table = domain

select_field = domain_name

where_field = domain_name

```

I hope so

----------

## benjamin200

Hi dakjo,

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider gibst du nicht an, wo der gepostete Code eingefügt werden soll. Probleme macht ja die mysql-mydestination.cf

Die Einträge die du gepostet hast sehen für mich so aus, wie die, die in der mysql-canonical.cf landen sollten.

mysql-canonical.cf 

```

# user name and password to log into the mysql-server

 hosts = localhost

 user = [mailadmin]

 password = [geheim]

 # database name on the server

 dbname = mail

 # table name and columns

 table = virtual

 select_field = alias

 where_field = username

 # return the first match only

 additional_conditions = and status=1 limit 1

```

Hier ist aber ein Unterschied zu deinen Einträgen bei Selcet u. Where Abfrage. Für mich siehts es irgenwie nach einem Syntax Fehler aus:

```

Feb  8 19:44:35 server postfix/pickup[8125]: fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname =

```

Vielleicht fällt dir ja noch was ein  :Smile: 

P.S.

Hast du einen Postfix Server am laufen, der sich gegen eine MySQL Datenbank authentifiziert?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## dakjo

OK, sorry, du verwendetst ein anderes HowTo als ich.

Ich bau meine Mailserver nach web-cyradm zusammen.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.
> 
> Hast du einen Postfix Server am laufen, der sich gegen eine MySQL Datenbank authentifiziert? 

 

Ja mehrere.

----------

## benjamin200

Hi dakjo,

schön das du auch aktiv bist  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, sorry, du verwendetst ein anderes HowTo als ich. 
> 
> 

 

No Problem. Post doch mal deine HowTo Links, die du verwendest und die auch funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bau meine Mailserver nach web-cyradm zusammen. 
> 
> 

 

Was meinst du mit"Ich bau meine Mailserver nach web-cyradm zusammen. "?

----------

## dakjo

http://www.web-cyradm.org/

----------

## benjamin200

Solved ...

Siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-292965-highlight-.html

@dakjo

Danke für den Ratschlag das Howto zu wechseln  :Smile: 

----------

